# MKII Ibis TT with Swissvax Best of Show



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Below are a few pictures from a Detail I carried out on my own car back in May 2010.

Process was:

1. Pre-Wash in Snow Foam and PW Rinse.
2. Wash using 2BM, Lambswool Mitt and Gloss-It Shampoo.
3. De-Tar with AG Tar Remover:










4. Clay using Megs Last Touch and Sonus Green:










5. Re-wash and dry using Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

6. Polish using Megs G220 and Megs 205 Polish on a Planet Polish Polishing Pad, which left a perfect finish:



















7. Then Glazed using Clearkote Vanilla Moose Glaze via the G220 on a Planet Polish Finishing Pad:










8. Wheels off, de-tared using AG Tar Remover, cleaned with Megs Wheel Brightener then 2x Coats of Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine:

Before:










After:










9. Here are the final results after 2x coats of Swissvax Best of Show Wax:


















































































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

did you spray the wheel hubs?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent Job ,


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Blinky - I've painted the Hubs on the Car Silver and Calipers Black but that's it - not done anything to the Wheels themselves other than Clean and Slean them


----------



## Stevo90 (Jan 21, 2011)

This makes me even more sure that i'm making the right choice with going for Ibis.

I may sound stupid here, but is that a custom exhaust or just Exhaust tips? Looks like something I will deff need to add to mine when I get it as the standard ones look a bit dull IMO.

Cheers buddy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Stevo90 said:


> This makes me even more sure that i'm making the right choice with going for Ibis.
> 
> I may sound stupid here, but is that a custom exhaust or just Exhaust tips? Looks like something I will deff need to add to mine when I get it as the standard ones look a bit dull IMO.
> 
> Cheers buddy.


Exhaust tips Stevo, they can be bought from Audi, i have them on mine, well worth the money


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm liking that, but then again, I'm always impressed with your details ? write-ups ..
I'm surprised you went the wax route on white, but looks very nice anyhow ..


----------



## Stevo90 (Jan 21, 2011)

davelincs said:


> Exhaust tips Stevo, they can be bought from Audi, i have them on mine, well worth the money


Can't seem to find these anywhere online, would appreciate a link if possible?

Cheers


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

try this link Stevo
http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-area/ ... oryId%3D82
heres a photo with them fitted


----------



## Stevo90 (Jan 21, 2011)

davelincs said:


> try this link Stevo


Cheers fella.

Car looks ace.


----------

